# Feels Like The First Time - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

On their 40th Anniversary, Lexington Lab Band pays tribute to Foreigner - thanks for giving this a listen!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks @dale! Fantastic! ...I have been watching your videos for years and they never disappoint.

Here is something for you to watch as I think you (especially) would enjoy what they are doing. 
FYI...They are from the Ukraine.

Leonid & Friends

Thanks again.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I loved this Dale. Thanks for sharing you and your bands talents. You inspire me to the 9th degree. CANADA loves the Lexington Lab Band.

I have been listening to your videos for about 3 years and you never fail to sound absolutely amazing. I have watched your lessons and have learned some songs from you. Thank you kindly for sharing your wealth of talents with a passionate guitar player such as me! <3


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Greco - that's so much for the kind post sir & WOW thanks 4 sharing the link! That was crazy good - the guitarist is amazing. Thanks again! 

Lola - really appreciate you taking time to give this a listen! Please know how much you post is appreciated- so glad we can share music & in a perfect world we'd be able to sit & play together - I'm hoping that one day we will!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Great tune...hoping for the tutorial on this one. I find Foreigner guitar essential to their music but often subtle which must make the rhythm work challenging. Your choice has me in a Foreigner listening groove and I've been enjoying the unplugged version of some of their tunes as well. Thanks for the band choice and inspiring play.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i do have a tutorial for this one coming - i'll post here today or tomorrow under Theory & Technique. Thanks for sharing your time to post and check out the video!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Dale! Anticipation! lol


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey Dale, if you take requests, I'd love to see a Breakdown tutorial!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Another home run !


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the kind posts and for giving this a listen!

ZeroGravity - if you want a break down of this tune i'm glad to say i have it - i've posted it on the Theory and Technique heading here. Here's a link -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JTj894h5PY


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Dale, I'll look at it. I was looking for Breakdown by Tom Petty. As a relatively new player, I may have been working backwards to how a lot of people do it. I am learning lots of playing techniques rather than learning songs and I think at this point I should try learning one completely.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

oh sorry! i wondered if that was it...sorry. Okay here is a link to the performance - 



.

Here is the tutorial - let me know if you have any questions or it's confusing.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome, thanks. I can see spending a good part of the day on this since it is currently -18C/1F here today


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hope you enjoy working it up!


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

awesome band. looked up the website. thats quite a collaboration you got going. very cool.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Loved it! Great job!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

please know we do appreciate your taking your time to check out some of the stuff - thanks also for the kind post, dale.


----------

